# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  FeTOş Gülen'in ipliği pazarda

## atoybil

Fetullah Gülenğin ipliği pazarda - Bekir üztürk 

03.07.2006 günü Kanal Türk te bir tartışma programına katılan, Fetullah Gülenğ in eski sağ kolu Nurettin Veren ve İstanbul Eski Organize Suçlar şube Müdürü sitemiz yazarı Sayın Dr.Adil Serdar Saçan Devlet içindeki ğF tipi örgütğ ü tartıştı. 

Sitemiz yazarı Sayın Dr.Adil Serdar Saçan, Fetullah örgütünün faaliyetlerini araştırmak üzere karar alındığı, çalışmalara başlandığı ancak aynı gün Emniyet Teşkilatı içindeki birimlerden haber sızdırıldığını ve sonlandırılmak zorunda kalındığını, sonra aynı teşebbüsün Ankara da yapılmaya çalışıldığını orada da aynı şekilde engellendiğini, hatta bu olaylardan sonra Savcı Nuh Mete Yükselğe, ciddi şantajlar yapıldığını ifade etti. 

Saçan Emniyetin tamamını töhmet altında bırakacak sözlerden kaçınırken, yönetim kademesi yada tabanda sayısal olarak bir üstünlük olmamakla birlikte güç olarak çok ciddi bir üstünlükleri olduğunu belirtti. 

Kendisinin memuriyet hayatı boyunca ne kadar başarılı bir polis ve yönetici iken AKP iktidarı ile birlikte nasıl meslekten çıkarıldığını, nelerle suçlandığını ve bunların (devam eden davalar hariç) hepsinden beraat ettiğini anlattı. Birinci olduğu ğGörevde yükselme sınavığ sonucunda sırf Fetullah ürgütüne mensup olmadığı için terfi ettirilmediğini, bununla birlikte örgütün içinde bulunan ve Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu tarafından örgüt mensubu olduğu yönünde tescil edilmiş insanların hepsinin terfi ettiklerini, yakın zamana kadar İl Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı olduklarını,Haziran atamalarında ise İl Emniyet Müdürü olduklarını ifade etti. 

Saçan Nurettin Verenğin Asker içindeki örgütlenmede bahsettiği hiyerarşik yapılanmanın Emniyette tam tersinin olabildiğini, yani bir Polis memurunun F tipi örgüt içindeki kıdeminin bir komiserden yüksek olabildiğini, bu sebeple yerine göre Komiserin Polis memurundan emir alabildiğini ifade etti. 

Nurettin Verenğin kendisine ailesi ile ilgili soruya verdiği cevapta, bütünlüğü bozulan ailelerin sayısının çok fazla olduğunu, kendi çocuklarının babalarını mahkemeye vermelerine karşılık bir banka hesabına 1.500 dolar ( çocuk başına ) ödendiğinin tespit edildiğini belirtti. 

Veren, Devlet içindeki örgütlenmeye örnek verirken ordu içindeki yapılanmada bütün rütbelerin hiyerarşik olarak kendi rütbelerinde bir imamlarının olduğunu, bunlarla örgütün arasındaki bağlantıyı imam subayların kurduğunu, nitekim bunların bazılarının YAş kararları ile ordudan atıldığını ama örgüt yetkililerinin kendi yayın organlarından namaz kıldığı için ordudan atıldığı şeklinde haberler yaptığını belirtti. Ordudan atılmaların ordu içinde halen var olan örgüt üyelerine güvencede olma hissi vermek adına Belediyelerce Başkan Yardımcısı olarak işe alındığını anlattı. 

Veren, ğFetullah Gülenğin Fıkhığ adında kitaptan ğFaiz ile vergilerinizi ödeye bilirsiniz, zira bu devletin bizden bu kadar vergi olmaya hakkı yokturğ dediğini ifade etti. İlkokul mezunu bir kişinin, İslamğın hukuk kitabı anlamına gelen ğfıkıhğ kitabını hangi bilgi ve yetki ile yazdığını da sordu. 

Nurettin Veren kendi eşinin otuz yıldır peçe ve eldiven giydiğini, oysa Fetullahğın yeni fetvalarına göre, Başörtüsüğnün ğTeferruatğ olduğunu ifade etti. Fetullahğın çamaşırlarını yıkadığı bir ara canına tak dediği ve anlık bir şekilde ğAcaba evlense miydimğ dediği ancak bu zehirli fikirden hemen kurtulduğunu belirtti. ürgüt içinde evlenmeye çok soğuk bakıldığını belirten Veren, arkadaşlarının çoğunun ileri yaşlarda gizli olarak evlendiğini belirtti. 

üzellikle Ramazan dan bir ay önce Zekatların toplanacağı toplantılar yapıldığı, bu toplantılarda önce Fettullahğın ağlamaklı konuşmalar ile vermenin önemine işaret ettiği, sonra en çok verenğin en fazla itibar kazandığı İsim yazdıkma, çek verme ve nakit ödemelerin yapıldığı hiçbir şekilde kayıt altına alınmayan büyük meblağlarda paraların toplandığını anlattı. ( Oysa Fetullah, benim ve Arslan Bulutğun, gelir kaynakları ile ilgili yazdığımız yazıya cevaben ğ Bir arpa tanesi kadar bağış alan şerefsizdir ğ demişti. Acaba ondan çok fazla alıyoruz anlamında mı konuştu ki, neyse günahını almayalım maazallah bu yük bana çok ağır gelir ) Veren; Bu paraların daha sonra fütüvvet sahibi ( aslında anlamı başka ama örgüt içinde en fazla bağış veren anlamında kullanılıyormuş ) büyük şirketler tarafından aklandığını ve yurt dışına kaçırıldığını anlattı. 

Konu çok önemli ve uzun yazılardan aldığım şikayet nedeniyle burada noktayı koyup, kalan kısmı; Fetullah Gülenğin ipliği pazarda II şeklinde sizlere ulaştıracağım.. 

NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE 
Bekir üztürk

----------


## tÃ¼rkiyelimurat

Ulan adamlar yüzbilmem kaç gavur memleketinde başınıza taç ettiğiniz M.A.Ersoy'un İstiklal Marşı'nı gavur çocuklarına ezberlettirip her zaman okutturabiliyor, sizin gibiler de yapamadıkları şeyler için kıskanıp fesatlıktan elaleme bok atıp duruyor. Karalamak kolay.. Siz başka ne yapıyorsunuz Türklük için? Adamlar 1850 sonrası Amerika ve İngiltere'nin eğitimle yaptığı gibi, dünyayı, kolejleri sayesinde ele geçirecekler. Siz de içeride bok atmaya devam edin... Yurtta sulhçular!!! Doğru tabi, size yurtta sul kalıyor.. Onlara da DüNYADA SULH kalacak bu gidişle.. Yani dünya onlara kalacak.. Türklüğün ve Atatürkçülüğün yüzkarası vizyonsuz ADAMLAR !!!!!!

----------


## anau

Valla ne diyim kimin talebesi olduğun hemen anlaşılıyor. Başkasının arkasından çıkan maddeyin ağızına almak ancak size yakışır. Ama Efendiniz daha pis işlerler uğraşıyor bu nedenle bu davranışın normal nede olsa aynı klanaldan nemalanıyorsunuz.

----------


## bozok

> Ulan adamlar yüzbilmem kaç gavur memleketinde başınıza taç ettiğiniz M.A.Ersoy'un İstiklal Marşı'nı gavur çocuklarına ezberlettirip her zaman okutturabiliyor, sizin gibiler de yapamadıkları şeyler için kıskanıp fesatlıktan elaleme bok atıp duruyor. Karalamak kolay.. Siz başka ne yapıyorsunuz Türklük için? Adamlar 1850 sonrası Amerika ve İngiltere'nin eğitimle yaptığı gibi, dünyayı, kolejleri sayesinde ele geçirecekler. Siz de içeride bok atmaya devam edin... Yurtta sulhçular!!! Doğru tabi, size yurtta sul kalıyor.. Onlara da DüNYADA SULH kalacak bu gidişle.. Yani dünya onlara kalacak.. Türklüğün ve Atatürkçülüğün yüzkarası vizyonsuz ADAMLAR !!!!!!


"Ulan" lafını sana aynen iade ederim. Takma adın bize herşeyi anlatıyor aslında. Bizler sizler gibi "Türkiye"li değil, öz be öz Türk'üz. Aramızdaki birinci fark bu. Dünyanın her tarafına açılan okulları ABD'den denetleyenler var mı, yok mu? Hangi İngiliz lordu bu okullarda öğrettiğiniz ingilizce için size plaket verdi? Bunların cevabını verebilir misin? Kuran-ı Kerim'de emrolunduğu üzere: (Mealen)"Bir defada azmettin mi artık Allah'a dayan, Allah kendine dayananları sever" buyrulmaktadır. Bu ayet-i kerimeye rağmen, "ABD bugünkü dünyanın süper bir gücüdür, onun izni olmadan hiç bir şey yapılamaz, öyleyse onunla iyi geçinmek gerekir" diyen kim? Allah'tan daha güçlü bir dayanak bulmuşsunuz, hayrını görün ama bizler Allah'tan başka büyük tanımıyoruz. Bu vatan bizim öz vatanımız, atalarımızın mirası için onlar gibi bizler de canımız pahasına savunuruz ve savunacağız. üünkü bizler aslımızı saklamaya ihtiyaç duymayan, milletinden başka yerden dayanak arama ihtiyacı olmayan Türk evlatlarıyız. Sizlerin de kimin evlatları olduğunuzu ve kimin hizmetkarlığına soyunduğunuzu gayet iyi biliyoruz...Son olarak, "Türkiyeli" biri olarak da bir daha Türk ve Atatürk sözünü kendi söylemlerine konu yapma. üünkü buna hakkın bulunmuyor, çünkü sen "Türkiyeli"sin...Sana ait olmayan bir şeyden nasıl kendininmişçesine bahsedebilirsin ki?..

----------


## cengiz1453

evet aynen dediğin gibi bunun ne olduğu takma adından belli  :Smile:

----------


## akıncı_9

Arkadaşlar bağzı kendini bilmez çapsızlar kendillerini(büyük saydıkları vatan ve din düşmanlarını) bilmedikleri için çapsız çapsız konuşuyorlar bırakın onların kurtarıcısı ABD olsun bizim Kurtarıcımız ve dayanağımız HZ ALLAH tır. Hiç bir şey baki değildir eğer öyle olsaydı bu güne kadar islam dinine enfazla hizmet eden Osmanlı devleti kalırdı ABD yide göreceğiz çok yakında.

----------


## burhan44

[
be adam saçan bence ...mış delil belge ne ? ne konuşuyor niye konuşturuluyor? amç gaye sonuç hiç bir şey yok kuru laf

----------


## dogan_blade

> Fetullah Gülen’in ipliği pazarda - Bekir üztürk 
> 
> 03.07.2006 günü Kanal Türk te bir tartışma programına katılan, Fetullah Gülen’ in eski sağ kolu Nurettin Veren ve İstanbul Eski Organize Suçlar şube Müdürü sitemiz yazarı Sayın Dr.Adil Serdar Saçan Devlet içindeki “F tipi örgüt” ü tartıştı. 
> 
> Sitemiz yazarı Sayın Dr.Adil Serdar Saçan, Fetullah örgütünün faaliyetlerini araştırmak üzere karar alındığı, çalışmalara başlandığı ancak aynı gün Emniyet Teşkilatı içindeki birimlerden haber sızdırıldığını ve sonlandırılmak zorunda kalındığını, sonra aynı teşebbüsün Ankara da yapılmaya çalışıldığını orada da aynı şekilde engellendiğini, hatta bu olaylardan sonra Savcı Nuh Mete Yüksel’e, ciddi şantajlar yapıldığını ifade etti. 
> 
> Saçan Emniyetin tamamını töhmet altında bırakacak sözlerden kaçınırken, yönetim kademesi yada tabanda sayısal olarak bir üstünlük olmamakla birlikte güç olarak çok ciddi bir üstünlükleri olduğunu belirtti. 
> 
> Kendisinin memuriyet hayatı boyunca ne kadar başarılı bir polis ve yönetici iken AKP iktidarı ile birlikte nasıl meslekten çıkarıldığını, nelerle suçlandığını ve bunların (devam eden davalar hariç) hepsinden beraat ettiğini anlattı. Birinci olduğu “Görevde yükselme sınavı” sonucunda sırf Fetullah ürgütüne mensup olmadığı için terfi ettirilmediğini, bununla birlikte örgütün içinde bulunan ve Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu tarafından örgüt mensubu olduğu yönünde tescil edilmiş insanların hepsinin terfi ettiklerini, yakın zamana kadar İl Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı olduklarını,Haziran atamalarında ise İl Emniyet Müdürü olduklarını ifade etti. 
> ...


 

BU,fetoşun yasagı kalktı neden gelemiyo 
çünkü biliyo başına ne gelcegini 

abd nin usaklıgını yapıyo 
islam anlatıyomus islama kurban olsun islam böyle lagım böcüklerinemi kalmış meymenetsiz şerefsizler 

yakın baslarına gelecekçok yakın öyle amerakan parasıyanan fakirden fukaradan oy toplama degil kanunların önünde hepsi ipe atılacak inş 


HAYIRLI GüNLER ARKADAşLAR MADE IN üORUM

----------


## NoStoP

> BU,fetoşun yasagı kalktı neden gelemiyo 
> çünkü biliyo başına ne gelcegini 
> 
> abd nin usaklıgını yapıyo 
> islam anlatıyomus islama kurban olsun islam böyle lagım böcüklerinemi kalmış meymenetsiz şerefsizler 
> 
> yakın baslarına gelecekçok yakın öyle amerakan parasıyanan fakirden fukaradan oy toplama degil kanunların önünde hepsi ipe atılacak inş 
> 
> 
> HAYIRLI GüNLER ARKADAşLAR MADE IN üORUM


Siz ne yaptınız.. bu ülke için şu ana kadar.Açılan kolejler universiteler ve daha niceler ancak dar zihinli insanlar anlayamaz bunları....bu noktaya gelinmişse bu Allahın takdiridir. 110 ülkeye türkçeyi öğrettik istiklal marsını öğrettik.Siz düşündüklerimizi hayal bile edemezsiniz  :Smile:  saygılar

----------


## anau

> Siz ne yaptınız.. bu ülke için şu ana kadar.Açılan kolejler universiteler ve daha niceler ancak dar zihinli insanlar anlayamaz bunları....bu noktaya gelinmişse bu Allahın takdiridir. 110 ülkeye türkçeyi öğrettik istiklal marsını öğrettik.Siz düşündüklerimizi hayal bile edemezsiniz  saygılar


Evet munafikların büyüğü olduğu kesin.İbni sebede çok zeki idi.Açtığı okullarda adam mı yetişiyor.Onlara adam mı batının ajanmı demek gerek önce bunu bilmek gerek.Benim komşunun oğlu babasını tanımıyor.Fetoş yüüznden babası KENDİSİ GİBİ FETOş OLMADIğINDAN selm bilevermiyor.Kendileri dışındakileri kafir sayan fasıklar.

----------

